# What did you get at the sale??



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok guys, every year we start a post during the Outcast sale so that everyone can show off what they got! Taking off work early to get there this afternoon, so let's see what you picked up! Pictures are always nice... :thumbup:


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I'm starting from scratch, so I went big....

4 Torium 20's 
4 conventional rods (there no names with aftco stripper/roller $79!)
2 Saltist 5000's $160 apiece!
2 Saltiga g jigging rods
Stretch's, cobia jigs, butterfly jigs other assorted stuff

There were some good deals, I figured up that I saved about $600! 

Thanks to whoever that was from Team Recess on the jigging advice!


----------



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Picked up a few things still not done had to get to work

1 carrot stix gold
5 mirro lures
3 t-shirts
ohh ya and a 5 gal bucket

good sale with great prices:thumbup:


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Heading that way in just a minute .....


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

joebuck said:


> Heading that way in just a minute .....


Joe let me know what kind of gun deals they have.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

Do they have much hunting stuff ?


----------



## joe bag o donuts (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't see any hunting stuff outside. I picked up a pair of Trevalas at 75$ a rod. Anyone remember the name of the donuts they were handing out? Yummy.


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Daylight donuts.


----------



## Barnacle Brain (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of hunting stuff both inside and out. I got a deer decoy/target and some coveralls. Lots of scentlok, %50 off scentlok inside. Plus plenty of nicknax, weights, gulps, jig heads.


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Splittine said:


> Joe let me know what kind of gun deals they have.


pm to ya Chase ...


----------



## Yut fisher (Feb 28, 2010)

*Outcast*

I thought it was just for fishing gear, do they really have gun deals worth driving from Milton?


----------



## joebuck (Oct 1, 2007)

Yut fisher said:


> I thought it was just for fishing gear, do they really have gun deals worth driving from Milton?


Everything they have in the store is on sale, hunting and fishing. We are heading into the fisihing season so the hunting selection is lighter than it is for the fall sale but they still have camo, stands, guns, etc ... on sale. It all depends on what you are looking for but I venture to say that it is worth the ride from Milton to check it out. I am sure that you will leave with something and get a good deal on it to boot.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Hooks, Pliers, Side cutters, gotchas, heart burn, from the good food! nothing huge this year, but I may go back.....


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Realtor said:


> Hooks, Pliers, Side cutters, gotchas, heart burn, from the good food! nothing huge this year, but I may go back.....


I think everyone in town goes at least twice.. I know I do


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Got some plugs, fillet knives, and a pair of costas. I went at 4am and also at 11am. I know I'll be there again this weekend


----------



## Bologna Gravy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Bought What?*

My brother (Boardfeet) is supposed to purchase me some costas.


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

I took off work early, got to the sale around 5. Didn't pick up much today, but plan on going back this weekend

Todays tally,

2 dexter filet knives
Bunch of sabikis
2 spools of sufix pro mix
Some cajun thunders
A couple mirolures


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nothin yet! Probably tomorrow or Saturday though and I will own a couple Tyrnos 16II's. Glad to hear yall are getting geared up. With any luck and nothin screws up this season like the last few we'll all be fishing and enjoying ourselves. Thanks Tommy and crew for having a sale this year. :thumbup:


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Couple of boat knifes and some butterfly jigs. Not to much for the first run. Tommy will get more out of me next time.
Thanks guys.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

4 fishing gimbals (can't beat $5 for a nice gimbal)
2 of the Diawa Reels (2 for 22) pretty good deal
3 little jigs
1 fishing harness (couldn't find a price or another one and got it for $10, checked em out online when I got home. AWSOME DEAL, I need one with 3 blown disks in my back)
2 Filet knives 
1 plate of red beans and rice. I got there late and scraped the tray. It was great even cold.

Will be going back for round 2 tomorrow.
What a great sale. I wish I had more money.

Anybody needed anything fishing or hunting needs to go check this sale out!!!


----------



## tnunneleer22 (Jan 3, 2009)

what are the times on the sale. isnt it like 6 am to 8pm???


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

i was there at 12:30 yesterday morning. #2 group in line baby!! grabbed a penn 750 on a 10' surf rod (i probably hit a bunch of yal in the head haha, didnt find out it was a 2 piece til i got to the truck) some clear boxes, a bunch of random lures, weights, hooks, leader makin stuff, 3 spools of powerpro, one spool of 80lb for my big reel.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

I got two of the Diawa 4000 reels, at $11.00 each figured I couldn't go wrong. Two of the Jarvis Walker inshore rods to mate the reels up to at $9.00 each, and a Penn 750 combo with Penn Slammer rod for $124.00.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Got a Saragosa 18000f and a Trevala TVS-60H, can't wait to try it out. Also, 20 Gotchas, Dexter fillet knife, and some Ande line. Going back Saturday for round 2.


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Got a Shimano Terez rod,half dozen lucanus jigs,some butterfly jigs,butterfly cocoons, 2 shirts, 2 fleece pullovers,3 koozies and a new bucket.Thanks guys for a great sale!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

What a great event:

- I got (2) Trevala jigging rods w / matching Daiwa reels,........ that'll make my wife gasp.
- (2) Dexter knives
- (1) Shimano spinner
- white muzzle loader pellets
- box of .270 ammo
- soft pistol case 
- 2 pr. gloves
- 6 packs of Owners hooks

Thank You again Tommy, Wade, and James. Courteous folks and very helpful.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

dammittt!!!!! i forgot a koozie!!!!! oh well, looks like i gotta go back tomorrow 


i went again today and got a 7 foot slammer rod for my senator reel :30 bucks


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Reminds me of Christmas. I am going to get over tomorrow since I don't have to work. Hope you guys left me something to buy.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

theres a few funny colored top waters left hahahaah

jkjk theres actually alot more than i thought would be left


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted

Got a hooked tshirt and lots of gotchas and mirrolures and others misc lures


----------



## First Catch (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody know if there were any Trinidad As or Saltiga 30Ts left?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

What time do they open sunday?


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

First Catch said:


> Anybody know if there were any Trinidad As or Saltiga 30Ts left?


Yes, several. Come on down!


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Anybody that was there this morning know if there were any of those orange and blue Yeti coolers left?


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I didn't buy anything for myself but bought my son a pair of costas. Great deals on costas if you are looking for some.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

FishnGator said:


> Anybody that was there this morning know if there were any of those orange and blue Yeti coolers left?


 
They were trying to give them away last night but noone would take them so Im guessing yeah.:whistling:


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Actually there was one left at noon yesterday but a pile of red and white ones. I guess there weren't any Nebraska fans at the sale. 

And by the way, I bought a couple of Daiwa Saltist 35h reels with Trevala rods, a Tekota 800 with a real nice Key Largo rod, a Stella and 2 Penn 114 H2s and a ton of jigs, hooks, swivels and misc tackle. Oh yeah, a couple of shirts.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

*No Sale*

I had to work, won't be making it this year.


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

It was awesome that they had some freshwater stuff there this year! My dad and I picked up about 20 bags of softbaits, a couple hard lures, and a pair of costas. 

Good sale. I'll definitely be back next year :thumbup:


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

went back and found the Jig box today!


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

went overboard...

Stella 20K SW
4 Terez rods
bunch-o-butterfly jigs and assist hooks
one of them $5 fighten belts and various odds and ends


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I didnt get much on Friday. Think I spent $30. Went back tonight and didnt get anything at all. I was disappointed.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

5 Tires, a Penn 3000 Battle reel and an inshore Shimano Rod personally recommended by Capt Wes.

You can bet I'll complain WHEN that rod doesn't produce fish. If it gets lucky it's PURE jim t skillz

Thanks too to Wade for the shashimi... MOST EXCELLENT
.
THANKS to Tommy for my PFF discount and the rest of the staff. (Well except Woodley (lazy), Fink (always daydreaming), and Walborn (plenty of both).

Jim


----------



## Fortmorgan (Jun 21, 2009)

I couldn't resist the 2 for 1 reels--also got a couple of Aftco shorts and a pair of Pescadore's. Lots of lures and a Outcast Hat for $5--I spent $120 total--great sale as always.


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

PFF discount? wish I had known to mention that but I guess I can't complain too much. Got 650 off normal prices, spooled my reel for free, and the Shimano guy gave me some free stuff


----------



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

Rich what dissapointed you? I am always willing to loisten.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

i bought a hat, Some trolling skirts to make ling lures with, and some wire leader, spent 30$ but got to see some old friends


----------



## Reel Sick (May 4, 2009)

Well let's see I got lots of line, hooks, jig heads, new knife , 2 rods 1 shimano for deep dropping and 1 diawa salttiga for my new shimano Calcutta 400b, got some lead, a reel cover and a few top waters. Thanks outcast great sale. I spent a little over 500 but I saved so much and I used the 10 gift card for the reel. Might go back


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

While I got some other things, I bought about 6 of the *Sebile lures* to try. I've been wanting to try them, but not willing to pay their regular price!

My only regret is I missed the great food, shopped Thursday morning and never got back! :no:


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Worth the drive for sure. The only big purchase was a 750 penn combo for $120, not bad when the reel is $140 by itself. Other good deals I found were the packs of 4 popping corks for a dollar. gotchas were I think $3 , some mirrolures for around $4. Got a bunch of stretch 25's for I think $11. Good stuff, spent around $400 and probably saved around $200. Good job with the sale.


----------



## zulubravo34 (Dec 23, 2010)

i got a 58 qt coleman marine cooler some jay/circle hooks and a couple of tourney flags


----------



## Stink Bait (Jun 13, 2008)

Couldn't fight off the urge to go back. Picked up another Trevala rod, some fillet knives, more butterfly jigs and ordered my wife a pink KeyLargo rod. Spent about $600 bucks on two trips but saved around $250. Thanks again Outcast crew!


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

A pair of Costas! Finally movibg up from my $3 pair I bought 2 years ago off Bauer Rd - ha. Also a couple mirrolures, a decent filet knife, and some line.


----------



## cartersdad (Feb 23, 2009)

Got some gotcha lures, the 2 for $22 diawa reels, a bucket of the new penny gulps and other misc. Lures, popping corks, and a 5 gal bucket. First time i have went since i moved here and saw some really good deals. Will try to prepare for it next year.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

joe bag o donuts said:


> I didn't see any hunting stuff outside. I picked up a pair of Trevalas at 75$ a rod. Anyone remember the name of the donuts they were handing out? Yummy.


I cooked every one of those donuts.  Daylight Donuts. we make em from scratch every single morning. 

I appreciate the compliment


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Had a great time at the sale this year seemed to be allot more deals this year compared to the past couple not saying they were bad, probally due to economy going down more peps going out of business, i spent around 450 in 4 trips got allot of ammo 45 and 9mm great deals outside and in, and a shout out to James he was very helpful with ammo and gun questions, Preciate the food and drinks to nice to know you consumers are appreciated which I have been for near 20 yrs :thumbsup: Bring on the Ling....


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Couple reels, couple of buckets of gulps (great price), some poppin corks, some mirror lures, some more lures, some red beans and rice, jumbalya, and some bbq...that may have been the best deal there.


----------

